# Tally passed TDI tonight(inspired by Tracer)



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Sounds like an amazing place to volunteer with the doggies!!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I hope to take Tess on the therapy route when she comes home in 2 weeks. I know it will take me a long time to be where you are now, but it is my dream to do useful volunteerwork, together with my pup...I hope she will be up to it!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Jill and Tally!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

inge said:


> Congratulations! I hope to take Tess on the therapy route when she comes home in 2 weeks. I know it will take me a long time to be where you are now, but it is my dream to do useful volunteerwork, together with my pup...I hope she will be up to it!!!


The best thing is to make heeling an absolute blast- the most fun game in the world. For baby pups, the clicker/ treats can really get them heeling willingly- something that makes all these other things a genuine pleasure to pursue. Get the pup used to thinking good things come from heeling- but not with any force techniques- all fun at first.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I may come back to you on that, if you don't mind. She comes home on Friday 11th December, and we go to puppy class on the 6th of January. The training school where we'll go, has a lot of obedience courses and also a therapy dog course. But I've got a feeling that advice from people like you, who've done it and are doing it, will be very useful, both for Tess and me. She's my first dog, and I want to do it right.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo! That is a big accomplishment!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge congrats to you and Tally!!! Woo hoo!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im tickled for you Jill!
Tally is sooooo sweet...the kids are just gonna LOVE him!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Tally! That is a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The kids at the hospital are all going to fall in love with Tally. Congratulations to you and Tally.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill, congratulations to Tally and you on a job well done. I'll bet you both will thoroughly enjoy the therapy work.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Tally is going to make so many people smile!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Tally loves kids, and his buddy Gimli will be a good guide for us. Tally gets a laminated hospital id with his photo on it in the same format as the doctors' - that cracks me up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good job Tally! Congratulations!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Great job Jill and Tally!! Hopefully Riley will get his TDI soon. Just need to find a test close by.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo hoo! Great job and congratulations!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Jill! Tally will be the perfect therapy boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's an surprising amount of paper work, including a form for your vet to fill out, sign on a diagonal line, and stamp officially and the need for a 5x7 print photo. . .


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally had such a fun time taking the TDI test tonight all the way in Rockland Maine( a 2 hour drive each way). People from the American Legion Hall came to be the "crowd", with crutches, wheelchairs and even a halloween mask- but Tally wagged at everyone and kept right on heeling. I am excited , though a bit nervous, to join my friend Teri and her Corgi Gimli in visiting the children's wing of Maine Medical Center and Mercy Hospital.


Congrats Jill and way to go Tally!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks everyone! Tally loves kids, and his buddy Gimli will be a good guide for us. Tally gets a laminated hospital id with his photo on it in the same format as the doctors' - that cracks me up.


First of all, congrats!  I hope Tally enjoys his therapy work, and I'm sure that his new patients/friends will adore him.

I used to work at the Toronto Airport and all of the police, security and customs dogs had their own photo id pass too. I know it was a big ordeal once the airport switched over to using biometrics... I can't picture those drug dogs having their paw prints or eyeballs scanned!


----------

